# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  the last prom.....forever

## MIke R

this is so sad....Provincetown High School is closing forever due to unsustainable student enrollment levels, as a result of the collapse of commercial  ground fishing forcing working fishing families out of town......and so the last prom just took place.....a piece of PTowns heart has just been ripped out...Wendi and I went to the PTown prom in 1996 just like a prom couple ( tux and gown and limo ) even though we were just chaperones....what a blast we had......this is very sad



http://www.wickedlocal.com/provincet...#axzz1unZsb2zH

----------


## Rosemary

This is very sad.  What will happen?  Where will students go?  What a terrible community loss.  I am very sorry for the town.

----------


## MIke R

they go to Nauset now......what few are left..we are becoming more of a resort and less of a "town"

I am ( was ) the last asst Principal.....

----------


## andynap

That is sad but nothing like the schools that are closing everywhere- consolidation is the new word. You should see the Catholic Schools that are closing or merging. The problem is that some of those Catholic students will now go to the unsuspecting public schools and overwhelm the budget. Guess who pays now??

----------


## Hawke

Population. 1970/2911, 1980/3475, 1990/3561, 2000/3431, 2011/3166.

----------


## MIke R

and a completely different demographic..

completely

----------


## andynap

I agree that loss of jobs makes people move but that has been the reason people move for a long time- go West young man.

----------


## Hawke

?

----------


## MIke R

> ?



fishing familes out.....single childless people (retailers, restauranteurs, theater and arts etc ) in.....so even though the year round population hasn't decreased all that much...the demographic has completely changed...

thus the school issues

----------


## amyb

It is sad-a heartbreaking loss to the community

----------


## Hawke

How can you be unhappy when you ended up with the results you were pushing for? You got the lay of the land so to speak.

----------


## MIke R

what are you talking about _now_????

what results???

----------


## Hawke

You are the smartest guy in the room. I'll make you work for it.

----------


## MIke R

I am not the smartest guy in any room......
including Romper Room...

and thats really ok


so just tell me what it is you are baiting us with this time

----------


## Hawke

No baiting.

----------

